# Grey baby cardigan



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Some of you know that my eyesight is very bad and due to this I never pick out buttons to put on a knit in the evening, but wait until daylight to avoid a miss match. When I was starting this little cardigan, I picked out the yarn in the evening and wanting to brighten up the grey a little, I thought I picked a ball of white and a ball of lemon for the sleeves. I seldom knit during daylight hours and when I was almost finished the cardigan, I took it out in the morning light to match it up with some buttons and found that I was using cream yarn and not white at all!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

cute. Love the wee ducks


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Looks great to me!


----------



## PammySue (Jan 17, 2016)

Beautiful sweater.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Sweater is adorable. What pattern did you use? I love those colors!


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh how darling! The buttons are just right.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sweater is beautiful.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

I love this cardigan and the colours. Beautiful work.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

It looks great! I think the cream mellowed the grey. White and grey might have been to stark for a baby knit.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Cute, I love everything about it.


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

It's adorable! The colors are perfect and the ducks are so, so cute!!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

You have accommodated very well with your eyesight issues. This sweater is adorable. Cream or white - it doesn't matter with this sweater and either look good. Love it!!!


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

jaml said:


> Sweater is adorable. What pattern did you use? I love those colors!


I used Waterwheel 890 as a base as I so ofter do! I know it off by heart now!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

But it is perfect!


----------



## Swiss Miss (Nov 5, 2016)

Deegle said:


> Some of you know that my eyesight is very bad and due to this I never pick out buttons to put on a knit in the evening, but wait until daylight to avoid a miss match. When I was starting this little cardigan, I picked out the yarn in the evening and wanting to brighten up the grey a little, I thought I picked a ball of white and a ball of lemon for the sleeves. I seldom knit during daylight hours and when I was almost finished the cardigan, I took it out in the morning light to match it up with some buttons and found that I was using cream yarn and not white at all!


Surprise. At a certain age, strange things happen, but your choice is beautiful. I love it. You knit so beautifully! Thanks as always for sharing.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## eileenmp (Sep 2, 2014)

It looks adorable and your colour choice was great.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Deegle said:


> Some of you know that my eyesight is very bad and due to this I never pick out buttons to put on a knit in the evening, but wait until daylight to avoid a miss match. When I was starting this little cardigan, I picked out the yarn in the evening and wanting to brighten up the grey a little, I thought I picked a ball of white and a ball of lemon for the sleeves. I seldom knit during daylight hours and when I was almost finished the cardigan, I took it out in the morning light to match it up with some buttons and found that I was using cream yarn and not white at all!


I love these colors together. In the photos, at least on my screen, the cream looks white.

I know exactly how you felt. In artificial light on a dull day I picked up a partial skein of variegated yarn thinking the colors would be perfect for the dog sweater I want to knit for a friend's small schnauzer, grey, black, white with some deep pink. Started knitting then the following day found the grey and black color runs were actually blue and green.
It turned out to be a really pretty sweater. Emma, my doggie friend, loved it.


----------



## Lisa Waterman (Nov 17, 2011)

So cute


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

I love this sweater, absolutely beautiful!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Kay Knits said:


> You have accommodated very well with your eyesight issues. This sweater is adorable. Cream or white - it doesn't matter with this sweater and either look good. Love it!!!


I'm amazed what fine detail workmanship with the ducks and stripes even though you have poor eyesight. 
The colors of the sweater couldn't have been better.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful. Love the colors.


----------



## scarly (May 4, 2017)

Awww... this is so cute!


----------



## jansews (Jan 27, 2015)

Perfect colors. I like the cream with the yellow and gray. You did a great job.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

What a darling sweater!!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Love this one but I have liked all you have posted.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

It's gorgeous , I love that you use the same pattern and come up with so many different variations


----------



## madstitcher123 (Mar 23, 2014)

So adorable!!!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Just right - love it!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

What a happy mistake! The cardigan looks great!!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Love it, super cute!


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

Cream and yellow! What a great combination.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

wELL i'M WITH YOU, IT LOOKS WHITE TO ME. Oh fudge, I hit the darn caps again. Sorry. Anyway your sweater looks great. Wish my knitting was as good as yours.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

You've done a great job


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I like the softness of the cream, beautiful job.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

so sweet


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

So adorable!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Well the sweater is adorable


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

That is a beautiful sweater. You did a fantastic job.


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

It's lovely and the cream works well


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I love it and think the cream is actually better than pure white would be. You always do great work.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I love it and think the cream is actually better than pure white would be. You always do great work.
Oops. Sorry for double post. Doing this on my phone


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful work, pattern and colours. :sm02:


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh, that is so adorable! So cute with the little ducks! I was just thinking this morning, I should make a baby blanket in these colors.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

grandmann said:


> I'm amazed what fine detail workmanship with the ducks and stripes even though you have poor eyesight.
> The colors of the sweater couldn't have been better.


Thank you. I have had poor vision all my life but have developed cataracts which are very bad and I am awaiting surgery. My vision has now reached - 17 in 1 eye and -20 in the other with high astigmatism also. Due to the cataracts, I have almost no vision at all even with correction in my right eye. I can see to knit up close with glasses and have contacts to give me some distance vision which has made life easier but I really need it sorted.


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

It’s adorable, as always.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

That cardigan is so adorable. Never would have known you had intended to use white, except you told me. Love the buttons, such a nice bright highlight.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

That is a very sweet cardi. Looks perfect to me.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

I love the colors. Cream is not as stark as white so it looks fine.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Your cute little sweater is so pretty and knit very well. Wishing you the best with your upcoming surgery.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

What a precious little sweater. I think the cream color is better than stark white. Nice job.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely sweater. :sm24:


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

It looks fantastic!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful beautiful work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Love the colours you used


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It still looks lovely.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Would prefer the cream to white, I looks great and perfectly done.


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Well done Anne! I think the cream color matches the yellow very well and once again you never cease to amaze us KP knitters. Your cardigans are always so so adorable. So sorry that you are having such problems with your eyes. Good luck with your surgery. Lots of Love, Sheila.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful little sweater!


----------



## Lynnenitter (Aug 31, 2013)

I still think it is absolutely beautiful


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Lovely sweater. Colors are perfect. Great job and love the ducks!


----------



## Geniir (Jul 7, 2012)

I love everything about your sweater.


----------



## chicky721 (Jun 13, 2016)

Adorable. ????


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful colors!


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

busybeesheila said:


> Well done Anne! I think the cream color matches the yellow very well and once again you never cease to amaze us KP knitters. Your cardigans are always so so adorable. So sorry that you are having such problems with your eyes. Good luck with your surgery. Lots of Love, Sheila.


Thanks, Sheila.


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Lovely and such sweet ducks!


----------



## puba763 (Aug 6, 2016)

The chicks are adorable. the combo is good!!


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

It is adorable. What size did you make?


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

Ho that is soooooooo very cute. Xxxxx


----------



## Igor'sJoy (Apr 5, 2017)

Love the color and the duckies!


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh my gosh!! How adorable is this sweater!!?? I love the colors you have chosen--and, of course, the cute little ducks. Your handiwork is superb! And the buttons.....perfect.


----------



## koudsema (Mar 30, 2015)

The colors work beautifully together! Love your work.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Love the sweater and color gombo


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

The sweater is beautiful and all the colors including the buttons work well together.


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

Really cute.


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Just Ducky!!! I think it is lovely and charming.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Great colours....well done!


----------



## Tonka's Mom (Mar 26, 2012)

I think that's one of the cutest ones you've posted! The ducks are wonderful!


----------



## Chrisanne (Oct 21, 2016)

Great colours. Love the ducks. Beautiful as always.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

It’s a great cardigan.


----------



## Lobax (Jun 12, 2016)

You did a wonderful job!


----------



## ellnbchristi (Aug 10, 2016)

Oh it's really quite lovely! Maybe the cream is an accident but it's a really happy accident!!! You did a fabulous job on this little sweater and you should be very proud!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Deegle said:


> Some of you know that my eyesight is very bad and due to this I never pick out buttons to put on a knit in the evening, but wait until daylight to avoid a miss match. When I was starting this little cardigan, I picked out the yarn in the evening and wanting to brighten up the grey a little, I thought I picked a ball of white and a ball of lemon for the sleeves. I seldom knit during daylight hours and when I was almost finished the cardigan, I took it out in the morning light to match it up with some buttons and found that I was using cream yarn and not white at all!


Love it!!! Too sweet


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

I love the cream color!!! It looks great with the grey and yellow!! Great knitting!!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Lovely sweater.


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

Very pretty! The colors look great together.


----------



## carney 9 (May 9, 2011)

i love to have that pattern thank u Carney 9 you did a great shop


----------



## sjsann (Apr 2, 2013)

It's a very nice sweater for some special little person. The colors look great together.


----------



## jahs19 (Mar 16, 2017)

Absolutely adorable, you are amazing doing such good work with poor eyesight


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

This is such a pretty little cardigan! So,so lovely!


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

It works beautifully with the cream!


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

Beautiful little sweater! Great job!


----------



## Teacher865 (Mar 3, 2013)

Love it. Looks alright to me.


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Very cute. I think your buttons are ok. The way they put colors together anymore anything goes. Great job. Don’t be so hard on yourself.

Linda


----------



## RWC Knits (Jan 11, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Cilscreations (May 8, 2011)

Cute and right in time for spring.


----------



## renoir2773 (Nov 13, 2013)

It's adorable!!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Adorable, great job


----------



## uknurse (Sep 30, 2011)

I think the colours go well together. Very cute sweater.


----------



## Rowesmary (May 2, 2013)

You make the cutest sweaters!


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

Lovely work, it's beautiful! Love the detail and the buttons do match the contrast in the ducks. No harm, no fowl. (sorry for the pun)


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Very nice work, I love the colors you used. I agree white would have been too stark! You do lovely work, keep it up!

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## janmen (Mar 29, 2016)

Sweater couldn't be more adorable! Your colors are perfect and I actually think the cream , although not your original intention ended up being a better choice for the rest of the colors palette. Just want to say best wishes for your upcoming eye surgery and a very speedy recovery.


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Precious little cardigan????!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

It’s adorable! All your knitting is beautiful.


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

Your work is perfect. And this sweater is perfect, too. Great buttons and love the color striping. I had no idea you have vision challenges! Your knitting always has perfect gauge. Love seeing your work. Happy Knitting!!


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

Adorable!


----------



## LynneC (Nov 1, 2011)

Adorable. Beautiful work & great color choices.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Adorable...love the colors and the buttons. All your sweaters are beautiful!
:sm24:


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Who would know. It is lovely


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

iI am SO with you in regard the attempting to knit with very poor eyesight but I must say that no matter when you worked this little cardy it is just darling. You may have used colors different than what you wanted but someone was watching over you and guiding you... this is such a sweet piece of knitting. Keep the needles clicking. xo wendy


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks great in any event.


----------



## Solliejp (Jun 13, 2014)

That is so cute,you did a great job ❤❤❤❤


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Love your little cardigan, just as is.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

marilyngf said:


> cute. Love the wee ducks


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: adorable, nicely knit and those duckies are just too darned sweet!


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

The yarns look great and the sweater is beautiful. Ps. After I had my cataracts removed I found that everything I had previously thought was beige or cream was white!????


----------



## 1956 (Mar 31, 2018)

Don't feel bad about your colour picks, they are prefect. If I saw that sweater for sale, I would snap it up right away. Happy that I had found it before anyone else did.


----------



## MonnieMc (Jul 12, 2014)

Ohhh! How cute!!! Perfect colors, I'd say!


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

It looks perfect to me! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## DesertPurl (Feb 28, 2015)

What a happy "mistake!!" I think the cream is better since a bright white would have jumped out and distracted.


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

Adorable...


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

Very pretty


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

It is adorable.


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

What a lovely little cardigan. Well done.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Aaaaaaaw! Very cute!


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

Beautiful work love the little ducks


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

It looks like perfection to me!


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

It is adorable.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

I think it looks lovely, and only your eyes would be critical of it.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

What a really cute sweater. The colors are great!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

What a cute little sweater.


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

A beautiful knit, white or cream doesn't matter as its lovely especially the chicks. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## marciesitton (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh! I love that little sweater. It's so cute. I like all you're little sweaters, but this one tugs at me. Lovely.


----------



## Jayekay (Feb 19, 2012)

Just adorable! Love those chicks.


----------



## Milotian (Jan 12, 2017)

Very cute.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Absolutely adorable.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Deegle said:


> Some of you know that my eyesight is very bad and due to this I never pick out buttons to put on a knit in the evening, but wait until daylight to avoid a miss match. When I was starting this little cardigan, I picked out the yarn in the evening and wanting to brighten up the grey a little, I thought I picked a ball of white and a ball of lemon for the sleeves. I seldom knit during daylight hours and when I was almost finished the cardigan, I took it out in the morning light to match it up with some buttons and found that I was using cream yarn and not white at all!


This little treasure is just perfect!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Love your cardigan and the colours go really well together.


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

This is so sweet. The colours just go so well together. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I LOVE this little sweater!! I've used gray for a lot of baby clothes and it goes over so well. Gray and pink or yellow for girls, gray and blue or green for boys. In fact you can use gray with just about any color and it looks fabulous. Your little sweater with the little ducks on it is adorable!!!


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Deegle said:


> Some of you know that my eyesight is very bad and due to this I never pick out buttons to put on a knit in the evening, but wait until daylight to avoid a miss match. When I was starting this little cardigan, I picked out the yarn in the evening and wanting to brighten up the grey a little, I thought I picked a ball of white and a ball of lemon for the sleeves. I seldom knit during daylight hours and when I was almost finished the cardigan, I took it out in the morning light to match it up with some buttons and found that I was using cream yarn and not white at all!


It Is PERFECT!!!


----------



## Dociap41 (Jan 26, 2015)

The sweater is beautiful!


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

How cute


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

The colors look great to me! :sm24:


----------



## southgate (Sep 15, 2016)

It is perfect...and adorable.


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

This is indeed an OUTSTANDING sweater ! One of my favorites. What a good job you have done ! Hands down !


----------



## Bemay (Jan 18, 2012)

Your sweater is darling. I tried to look up water wheel 890. 
Can’t seem to locate it . 
Is a paid pattern?


----------



## Sampymom (Feb 10, 2014)

So cute! I like the cream much better than I would've liked white.


----------



## knots and loops (Dec 13, 2013)

Your sweater is beautiful! I love the stripes & ducks.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

It looks really great.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

It turned out just right!


----------



## mary139 (Jul 24, 2011)

Perfect!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

LadyBecket said:


> I LOVE this little sweater!! I've used gray for a lot of baby clothes and it goes over so well. Gray and pink or yellow for girls, gray and blue or green for boys. In fact you can use gray with just about any color and it looks fabulous. Your little sweater with the little ducks on it is adorable!!!


Grey or silver works so well for babies I think, I love grey & pink it's one of my favorites at the moment

Love the colour combinations, they work so well together


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

I have the sweater pattern but where did you find he duck pattern?


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

The cardigan is adorable. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Beautiful baby sweater! Love the ducks and stripes


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

That is a very cute little sweater. I love the ducks and you did such a good job.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

No matter, it's adorable. I love ducks on a baby sweater but find it hard to find a graph of ducks to knit. It's as if they aren't in vogue any longer. Never knew about your eyesight. Your knitting is, as always, perfect. Thanks for sharing.

Nancy


----------



## elenapicado (Mar 18, 2012)

Oooohh, I love this!!!!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

it is adorable and the colors are perfect


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

it is adorable and the colors are perfect


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Bemay said:


> Your sweater is darling. I tried to look up water wheel 890.
> Can't seem to locate it .
> Is a paid pattern?


GrannyH gave a download for it at the bottom of page 3 or 4 of my topic called 'Lemon baby cardigan'


----------



## PiaDaisy Mae (Nov 2, 2016)

Is this pattern the 7 hour toddler pattern,?? We are having trouble with row 30.??? Your choice of color is fine. Sweater looks great.


----------



## ladysophiestark (Jan 19, 2018)

So cute!! I’ve not seen knitted duckies yet—I’ll have to try a pattern like this soon!


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

PiaDaisy Mae said:


> Is this pattern the 7 hour toddler pattern,?? We are having trouble with row 30.??? Your choice of color is fine. Sweater looks great.


No, Sorry, it's not.


----------



## ggfunks (Nov 12, 2017)

All in all a great job and I'm sure the recipient won't even notice. I wish I could do half as good a job.


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

This is beautiful!


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Grannie maggie said:


> A beautiful knit, white or cream doesn't matter as its lovely especially the chicks. :sm24: :sm24:


I am calling them chicks when they are ducklings, I am having problems too, must be the late night.

:sm25: :sm24:


----------



## Donna-Jean (Jun 16, 2015)

I really like this little cardigan colors and all. Good job !


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I think this is a darling cardi. To me, the cream color looks better than the white would have looked.


----------



## maryboots (Jul 3, 2016)

Beautiful, you do such great work! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

It looks darling!


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

It is adorable!


----------



## kwiltcrazy (Nov 4, 2011)

I love it - beautifully done!


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

Beautiful cardi with the ducks for adornment.


----------



## Bemay (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## jude3602 (May 13, 2014)

Aww... Isn't that so sweet?


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Very sweet!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

It’s adorable!


----------



## Maltova (Jun 24, 2014)

But this is just beautiful! The colour combo is perfect!


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh my goodness! It's adorable! I seldom use, white white yarn anymore. I always prefer a softer white. Lovely sweater!


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks so much further positive comments they are greatly appreciated.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

beautiful. I just wish a link to the pattern were in the initial post so I don't have to go looking through 13 pages for it - complain, complain...


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Such nice color combination. Your knitting skill comes through.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

At any rate, the cardi is adorable!


----------



## CharlotteAnna (Aug 6, 2015)

Once again it’s lovely, the yellow warms up the grey


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2018/3/24/510713-l_890_cardigans_and_bonnet.pdf


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

eneira12 said:


> beautiful. I just wish a link to the pattern were in the initial post so I don't have to go looking through 13 pages for it - complain, complain...


http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2018/3/24/510713-l_890_cardigans_and_bonnet.pdf


----------



## rp1917 (May 3, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

you knit without pattern or used one very nice .


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## samboleeks (Jun 13, 2018)

I love this pattern but i do t know how to download the pattern, can anyone help please.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

samboleeks said:


> I love this pattern but i do t know how to download the pattern, can anyone help please.


There's a download of the original pattern at the bottom of the page below, just click on it. You remove the pattern stitch shown in it and add colours and a duck chart. There is no actual pattern for the cardigan as it is in the picture.
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-531978-5.html


----------

